# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  ساخت كامپوننت

## khmahdi

سلام
دوستان اگه كسي نحوه ي ساختن كامپوننت در نتبينزو بلده لطف كنه توضيح بده...

----------

